# Msoba?



## frisco (Dec 7, 2002)

Bought these as W.C. msoba deep. Trying to get a more exact I.D. on these varient. I was thinking metriaclima heteropictus Lundo but would appreciate confirmation or more educated responses. Only pics I can post for now but a tail of the female is in one pic. Females are a very light yellow to light yellow colour. There is no black bar in any of the males dorsal fin.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I can say it's 100% not a msobo deep. Beyond that, it almost looks Cynotilapia in shape, but I don't see a set of pearly whites on him.


----------



## frisco (Dec 7, 2002)

Think they are metriaclima membe or msoba varient No cyno teeth that I can see either.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

It's not either of those. Those males NEVER get barring. You fish has very clear barring. They will get some masking and some striping, but never barring.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I've seen Metriaclima heteropictus Lundo also called Metriaclima msobo heteropictus but it's been a couple years. This species does have vertical barring. I'm not positive that this is what you have but, if memory serves me correctly, it looks like heteropictus to me.










Kevin


----------



## frisco (Dec 7, 2002)

My males don't have the black bars on dorsal as in your pic. Female seems to have a little more colour also but may be lighting. I'll probably go with msoba hetropictus Lundo Island un as I picked up some fainziberi from Lundo Island off the same shipment. I don't think the ones shown above are from Lundo Island but there is a lot of confusion and a lack of photos on these guys. Think they are still working on the classiification. Thank you for your help.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Definitely not the shape of a cyno.


----------

